# First Commercial Property



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

first Commercial Property done every 3 inches. Doing mostly residential this one is about 12 minutes out of the way of my route. It's a one entrance lot. Will need to be plowed driveway/lot/walk and salted. Blue lines represent walkways, red area is the lot/drive. I don't know the exact sq ft of the property but cars are for scale. Does anybody have a pricing idea, or a time estimate for a relatively inexperienced 2 man crew- one in a truck, one with a blower than we both finish up with shovels and salt/sand..thank you!



http://imgur.com/OtkcP


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Blue represents walks. Arrow represents entrance and x represents no exit/entry through that drive.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Red represents the area/lot/drive to be plowed and cleared/salted


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Delete this please, I made a more organized post that hopefully makes more sense.


----------

